

Convertbar: a research-backed javascript-bar for online-sellers - philfrasty
http://www.convertbar.com

======
master_dee
looks handy. what kind of animations is this using?

~~~
philfrasty
Uses CSS3 animations with a (pure) JS fallback when not supported. Guess I
should mention that on the site...thx :)

